# Sheraton Desert Oasis, Scottsdale, AZ March 22-24



## slomac (Feb 8, 2016)

3 nights in one bedroom at the Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale AZ.  Great Cactus season.  $100 per night plus cleaning fee.


----------



## slomac (Feb 22, 2016)

Still available


----------



## slomac (Mar 3, 2016)

Still available


----------



## BSE (Mar 4, 2016)

*Sheraton Scottsdale 3/22 3 bites*

Hi,
How much is the cleaning fee?

Thanks!

Barb E.


----------



## slomac (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi the cleaning is $25 plus tax


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 6, 2016)

I think it's $100 max


----------



## slomac (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is a link from the rules.  Since the cleaning fee is collected by the resort it is not included in the limit.  It is still a great deal at $100 per night.

FEE LIMIT:
Asking price for rentals offered (or "best offer") must be stated in the post. The maximum rental fee allowed here is $700/week or $100/day. This includes any fees paid to the owner (Paypal Fees, reservation fee, etc). Any fees collected from the user by the resort (taxes, parking, WiFi, etc) are not included in this limit.


----------



## slomac (Mar 9, 2016)

Still available


----------



## slomac (Mar 13, 2016)

LAST CALL!  This is still available.


----------



## slomac (Mar 19, 2016)

Still available


----------

